# NOIM HELP! From Philippines



## nene generalao (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi to all!

Anybody can give me an idea how to get an NOIM if im in the Philippines and my partner is in Australia.

I just got a CO today and this is what she asked me: "Evidence of an Intention To Marry: LETTER FROM AUTHORIZED CELEBRANT ON AN OFFICIAL LETTERHEAD INDICATING THAT A NOTICE OF INTENDED MARRIAGE HAS BEEN LODGE IN AUSTRALIA. A LETTER MUST STATE A SPECIFIC WEDDING DATE AND VENUE OF THE CEREMONY"

QUESTION: how can i get a NOIM signed and witnessed if im not in australia? 

any idea is very much appreciated... Cheers!


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

Your partner in Australia needs to fill out a NOIM form & get a JP to witness it (you do not need to sign it yet, you can do that after you arrive in Australia) Then he/she must find a celebrant in Australia, send the NOIM to them, most likely pay a deposit fee, and then the celebrant will write you a letter saying you have lodged your NOIM, and the wedding ceremony is booked for XXX day at XXX place.

The NOIM form is here.
Notice of intended marriage form

The NOIM & celebrant letter is one of the most important pieces of evidence for PMV!!!


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

theskyisblue said:


> Your partner in Australia needs to fill out a NOIM form & get a JP to witness it (you do not need to sign it yet, you can do that after you arrive in Australia) Then he/she must find a celebrant in Australia, send the NOIM to them, most likely pay a deposit fee, and then the celebrant will write you a letter saying you have lodged your NOIM, and the wedding ceremony is booked for XXX day at XXX place.
> 
> The NOIM form is here.
> Notice of intended marriage form
> ...


What happens if you want to marry outside Australia? Can you?

Initially, we wanted to marry in my Fiances country. Logistically it made more sense given the amount of family she has. As specified above, we are now having a small ceremony in Aust.


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes you can marry outside of Australia, HOWEVER, before doing so you have to travel to Australia to "activate" your PMV. Then you would return to your fiance's country to marry (ie one of the conditions of the PMV is:

*8515 -- you must not marry before entering Australia*



twww said:


> What happens if you want to marry outside Australia? Can you?
> 
> Initially, we wanted to marry in my Fiances country. Logistically it made more sense given the amount of family she has. As specified above, we are now having a small ceremony in Aust.


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

theskyisblue said:


> Yes you can marry outside of Australia, HOWEVER, before doing so you have to travel to Australia to "activate" your PMV. Then you would return to your fiance's country to marry (ie one of the conditions of the PMV is:
> 
> *8515 -- you must not marry before entering Australia*


Fair enough. I just had a reread of this.

I get that the whole basis for this particular visa is obtaining the NOIM.

Correct me if I'm wrong: But to check this requirement, one must pay a non-refundable deposit to an Aust. celebrant. A total waste of money, if you don't intend to marry in Aust. in the first place.


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

.......technically (according to Immi website) the exact purpose of PMV is:::
_This visa allows you to enter Australia and marry your intended fiancé within the visa's nine month validity period_
ie the intention of the PMV is for you to enter & marry in Australia.

I guess that DIAC are thinking that if you want to marry in the fiance's country, then you should do that & then apply directly for a Spouse Visa (offshore).

If you get married before you arrive in Australia on PMV then your visa would not be valid, and if they find out, they could cancel it -- and it would not look good for the character assessment for the Spouse Visa if you are already breaking conditions on visas before you even arrive!



twww said:


> Fair enough. I just had a reread of this.
> 
> I get that the whole basis for this particular visa is obtaining the NOIM.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong: But to check this requirement, one must pay a non-refundable deposit to an Aust. celebrant. A total waste of money, if you don't intend to marry in Aust. in the first place.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

You can get married either onshore or offshore but once the visa is granted you must enter Australia before getting married. Check the fact sheet on Immi site for PMV. Info comes directly from there.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Also a NOIM is only required if you are getting married in Australia. They just want to see some proof that you do intend to marry. If you are getting married overseas you could provide evidence of the intended marriage. Booking with a celebrant or whoever will marry you. Receipts of deposits made or the equivalent of a NOIM from that country if they have it. You just need to prove that you have committed to getting married.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

*link to PMV factsheet*

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/300-checklist.pdf


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

whatnext said:


> Also a NOIM is only required if you are getting married in Australia. *They just want to see some proof that you do intend to marry.* If you are getting married overseas you could provide evidence of the intended marriage. Booking with a celebrant or whoever will marry you. Receipts of deposits made or the equivalent of a NOIM from that country if they have it. You just need to prove that you have committed to getting married.


This is the basis of my argument/confusion. Unless I've totally overlooked this, *in the booklet it says nothing about getting a NOIM from overseas to prove your intent to marry.* If that was the case, perhaps we would have looked seriously at getting one from O/S. Though, to be honest, it is much easier getting it here.

In the booklet, it only mentions having to obtain one from an Aussie celebrant. And to get one, you have to pay a non refundable deposit for them to fill out/submit the NOIM. Then, as mentioned in the booklet, when the visa is approved, come over and marry here or wherever.

Again, if it's the latter, totally a waste of money if your intention is to want to marry O/S.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

If you don't intend to marry in Australia then there is no point getting a NOIM in Australia. It doesn't specifically ask you for a NOIM in the checklist. If one has been requested then the CO is assuming you will get married in Australia and requires more evidence of your intended marriage. If you are not going to be married in Australia then advise your CO an start making some bookings overseas so you can prove that you intend to get married. You may not have supplied enough evidence and that is why they are requesting more.


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

whatnext said:


> If you don't intend to marry in Australia then there is no point getting a NOIM in Australia. *It doesn't specifically ask you for a NOIM in the checklist.* If one has been requested then the CO is assuming you will get married in Australia and requires more evidence of your intended marriage. If you are not going to be married in Australia then advise your CO an start making some bookings overseas so you can prove that you intend to get married. You may not have supplied enough evidence and that is why they are requesting more.


Our paperwork is already squared away. In addition to the IMMI. checklist, the Tokyo embassy has there own checklist.

All this is a non issue for us at this point. Just something I never fully understood since we started all of this.

Cheers for the dialogue.


----------



## downundervisa (Nov 29, 2011)

All we ever ask our clients to supply is a letter from the marriage celebrant stating that a wedding has been booked. We lodge these in Manila all the time, and never had a problem.


----------



## nene generalao (Mar 14, 2011)

*Should i send any proof of my identity to lodge NOIM in Civil Registy Brisbane?*



downundervisa said:


> All we ever ask our clients to supply is a letter from the marriage celebrant stating that a wedding has been booked. We lodge these in Manila all the time, and never had a problem.[/QUOT
> 
> Thankyou for the reply, Downundervisa.
> 
> ...


----------



## downundervisa (Nov 29, 2011)

No, it MUST be a letter from the celebrant!


----------



## nene generalao (Mar 14, 2011)

downundervisa said:


> No, it MUST be a letter from the celebrant!


oh yes, thank you for the reply downundervisa... i understand that the embassy need a letter from the celebrant.. what i mean is do i need to send my proof of identity in order for our NOIM to be processed in Marriage Civil Registry, since i am at the moment in the philippines...

I have contacted the Marriage Civil Registry in Brisbane regarding my concern if my fiance alone can lodge a NOIm without any proof of my identification since he has no copy of my ID and passport.

Thankyou in advance for the reply...


----------



## downundervisa (Nov 29, 2011)

I never get involved with that side of it. This I the job of the marriage celebrant to lodge the NOIM. Your fiancé should discuss with them. From my understanding, generally it isn't actually lodged until you arrive in Australia (and this is the time you sign it). All you need now (ie urgently) is the letter from the celebrant.


----------



## downundervisa (Nov 29, 2011)

downundervisa said:


> I never get involved with that side of it. This I the job of the marriage celebrant to lodge the NOIM. Your fiancé should discuss with them. From my understanding, generally it isn't actually lodged until you arrive in Australia (and this is the time you sign it). All you need now (ie urgently) is the letter from the celebrant.


----------



## hendo (Mar 5, 2012)

hi, sorry for an old bump. 

im in similiar situation with similiar NOIM question. 
I have lived in phils 7 months last yr, my partner is still there as i had to come back to oz. so looking at the pmv now.
we just want a simple registry marriage as we are short on funds, then a bigger celebration in future.
Has anyone had a registry or courthouse (or pastor?) certify their NOIM and lodge it for them? I'm a little sceptical at the self promotion of the few celebrants ive looked up online with a partner visa section on their website.

thanks in advance


----------



## go tham (Mar 2, 2012)

hendo said:


> hi, sorry for an old bump.
> 
> im in similiar situation with similiar NOIM question.
> I have lived in phils 7 months last yr, my partner is still there as i had to come back to oz. so looking at the pmv now.
> ...


This is not really hard to do. My son and his fiance are planning a civil service at the registry in Brisbane and a private celebration later for the family. The Registry lodged the NOIM and were happy to help out ( after they initially lost the whole thing in a file somewhere. Just be clear with them, set a date, pay the fee, the letter will be on its way to you pretty quickly


----------



## go tham (Mar 2, 2012)

*Noim*

What my son did is to send their NOIM ( which has to be witnessed , in their case by the overseas consulate officials) to the civil registry office in Brisbane They assigned a day and date, and sent a letter, on letterhead, confirming that the wedding had been set and the fee paid. We got that letter certified, just to have an extra copy.
Both parties do not have to sign the NOIM together. It can be completed just prior to the marriage ( see notes on the NOIM)
Hope this helps

QUOTE=nene generalao;45713]Hi to all!

Anybody can give me an idea how to get an NOIM if im in the Philippines and my partner is in Australia.

I just got a CO today and this is what she asked me: "Evidence of an Intention To Marry: LETTER FROM AUTHORIZED CELEBRANT ON AN OFFICIAL LETTERHEAD INDICATING THAT A NOTICE OF INTENDED MARRIAGE HAS BEEN LODGE IN AUSTRALIA. A LETTER MUST STATE A SPECIFIC WEDDING DATE AND VENUE OF THE CEREMONY"

QUESTION: how can i get a NOIM signed and witnessed if im not in australia?

any idea is very much appreciated... Cheers![/QUOTE]


----------



## hendo (Mar 5, 2012)

go tham said:


> This is not really hard to do. My son and his fiance are planning a civil service at the registry in Brisbane and a private celebration later for the family. The Registry lodged the NOIM and were happy to help out ( after they initially lost the whole thing in a file somewhere. Just be clear with them, set a date, pay the fee, the letter will be on its way to you pretty quickly


Hi again, basically before approaching the registry office im trying to determine that the registry accept the noim from partner, that has had a notary witness her section, and then she has posted it to me.
it will be impossible if she makes all that effort to send the noim to me by post and then the registry say she must be present etc.... was the registry your son went to fine to lodge the noim with his fiancee not present? just the noim signed by her and witnessed by notary public?


----------



## go tham (Mar 2, 2012)

hendo said:


> Hi again, basically before approaching the registry office im trying to determine that the registry accept the noim from partner, that has had a notary witness her section, and then she has posted it to me.
> it will be impossible if she makes all that effort to send the noim to me by post and then the registry say she must be present etc.... was the registry your son went to fine to lodge the noim with his fiancee not present? just the noim signed by her and witnessed by notary public?


If you look at the NOIM application notes, number 4. It says
"If a party to an intended marriage cannot conveniently sign this notice at the time .....the other party may sign it and give it to the authorized celebrant"
It also goes on to say that it must be signed by the other party before the actual marriage ( that can be right before)
I take that to mean, that you can send the NOIM in to the Registry with one signature or both signatures, as long as the celebrant can site both signatures before they perform the marriage ( most civil ceremonies start with the written formalities) You do not need to be present to "lodge" it.

In my sons case they both were able to sign and have consular witness in Vietnam and then they sent the NOIM in to the Registry in Brisbane.
In your case, it sounds like you can send the NOIM in, with the witnessed signatures than you have and then finalize the signatures on the day of your marriage. If someone has a different interpretation, please jump in.
And good luck with your impending marriage!


----------

